# IP Adressen gespeichert in Arraylist ausgeben



## MAGIo (17. Mai 2011)

Hallo, ich habe einen weiteren Programmteil, der zwar funktioniert, aber um eine Zusammenfassung am Ende erweitert werden soll. Es scannt nach aktiven Adressen im LAN, gibt sie aktuell jedoch auch nur dann aus, wenn 'true' eintritt. Daher speicher ich nun innerhalb der Schleife einfach den aktuellen Wert in einer Arraylist.

Nur wie gebe ich diese letztendlich aus? Ich muss die ja noch als String casten, da ich unabhängig der JAVA Version bleiben will (Generic ab Ver 1.5).

Hier der Programmschnippsel, ich denke wenn man Erfahrung mit Arralists hat, ist es simpel. Für mich ist es hingegen der Erstversuch.

Am Programmanfang ist folgender Aufruf:

```
ArrayList ipListe = new ArrayList();
```

und der wichtige Teil ist Folgender:

```
if(inkrAddrstart.isReachable(2000) == true ){
     	      	      		System.out.println( "|Aktive IP Adresse im LAN: " + inkrAddrstart.getHostAddress() );
 	    	                System.out.println( "|Altern. Hostname(DNS):    " + inkrAddrstart.getHostName() );
                            System.out.println( "|================================================" );
                            ipListe.add(inkrAddrstart.getHostAddress());
                            aktiv++;};
                    System.out.println( "|Fortschritt: "+prozdf.format(proz)+"%");
                    
    	            if(startAdresse == endAdresse){
    	            	System.out.println( " #b######IP Scanvorgang beendet###########" );
    	            	System.out.println( " (Gesamtzahl erreichbarer Clients: " +aktiv+ ")" );
    	            	System.out.println( "  Aktive IPs: " +ipListe);}
    	            startAdresse++;	
    	            counter++;};}
```
...


----------



## ARadauer (17. Mai 2011)

```
ArrayList ipListe = new ArrayList();
for(int i = 0; i < ipListe.size(); i++={
    System.out.println(ipListe.get(i));
    //wenn du casten willst
    System.out.println((String)ipListe.get(i)); //casten ';-)

}
```
ungetestet...

zu dem


> da ich unabhängig der JAVA Version bleiben will (Generic ab Ver 1.5).


sag ich nix, das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen...

und ganz wichtig am anfang: code sauber einrücken


```
counter++;};}
```
nicht gut ;-)


----------



## FGB (18. Mai 2011)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> und ganz wichtig am anfang: code sauber einrücken
> 
> ```
> counter++;};}
> ...



In NetBeans und Eclipse gibt es eine Auto-Formation. Kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## MAGIo (18. Mai 2011)

Ja, das mit dem Einrücken mache ich tendenziell immer am Schluss. Ich gewöhne mir es mal an, übersichtlicher zu coden. Immerhin funktioniert es jetzt endlich, nachdem ich aus der Instanzvariable eine Klassenvariable gemacht habe, und der Zugriff der Ausgabe KLEINER statt KLEINER GLEICH ist, klappt es endlich wie gewollt. 

Mal wieder... DANKE SCHÖN!


----------

